# a different rescue



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2013)

So I get an email from a trucker who lives in Visalia (about 45 minutes from me). He was driving home through the Mojave desert and saw what he thought was a 'gator' (truckers refer to pieces of tire as gators) along side the highway. Recognized that it was a tortoise and backed up a quarter mile to take a look at it. It had been hit by a car and was bleeding and not moving, so he picked it up and put it in the truck. (He knows NOW that that was illegal)

He brought it to me and was going to turn it in, but after talking to me has decided to take it to a vet and see if he can nurse it back to health. BUT! It's not a desert tortoise. I wish I had thought to take a picture of it. It looked like a Texas tortoise, but it didn't have the exaggerated dip on the plastron, plus it has a nuchal scute. It was full grown, but small like a Texas tortoise. So my guess is that it is a cross between the two, Texas/desert.

I told him that what he did was against the law. The tortoise would surely have died if he hadn't picked it up, and it still might.

It's really too bad that the laws about taking tortoises from the wild aren't a bit better advertised.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 21, 2013)

Well some laws need to be bent . If comes to one dying .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you think though he should have left it too die? I wouldn't care what the laws were. I would have done the same thing, even if I knew about the law. Laws were made to be broken and things like this is when I think they should be.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 21, 2013)

Can the trucker take pictures of it and email them to you so you can share with us? Gosh, I so do hope that tortoise survives its ordeal. I wonder if it was a tortoise that someone dumped. 
If he had left it there, sure death. If it lives because he picked it up and nursed it ... Tough call. I know the law is the law but if this little creature survives because of his unknowingly breaking the law and compassionate treatment, then the law is null and void.
If I was queen, LOL.


----------



## ascott (Sep 21, 2013)

If the tort is in harms way or certain peril you can step in.


----------



## sibi (Sep 21, 2013)

Would have done the same thing. How and when can we find out what happened to the tort?


----------



## Laura (Sep 21, 2013)

if it is a mix.. better it isn't 'out there' anyway.. any idea where he took it? maybe they can send pictures.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2013)

I was all out of permit applications, so when I get some in I'm going to send him one. At that time I'll find out how the tortoise has done, and if he will send me some pictures of it.

I think the law is pretty specific in that it says if a tortoise is in harm's way you are to pick it up, moving it in the direction it was going, and place it safely under a bush or whatever.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 22, 2013)

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission! At least the tort has a chance now...


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 22, 2013)

Yvonne ..... I think your one swell lady and incredible person....- nuff said! 


Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ? 




mike taylor said:


> Well some laws need to be bent . If comes to one dying .
> 
> Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app



I like your thinking ...!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thrown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?



No need to live in the tortoise shed...I have a perfectly fine room devoted to my doll collection that would be suitable to share. But the "eyes" always be looking at you!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 22, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thrown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?
> ...



HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!




Yvonne G said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thrown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?
> ...



HA HA HA HA HA HA !!!!!!!


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Sep 22, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> Yvonne ..... I think your one swell lady and incredible person....- nuff said!
> 
> 
> Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?
> ...





Lol!


----------



## reticguy76 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good for the trucker. In my opinion, eithics and common good towards helping our fellow herps (and any other animals ) oversees laws (especially stupid laws) if its in the animals best interest and legitimately trying to help the animal.


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont care what the law says, if it comes to me finding one on the road thats been hit and bleeding. I would, at the very least, take it in to be cared for, then released back into the wild once it makes a full recovery. Take me to jail, but at least I tried to help and make a difference. Guess I am just a rebel that way. lol!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: a different rescue*



Yvonne G said:


> N2TORTS said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thrown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?
> ...



I know thats right my mother has a doll collection. Creepy they look at you no matter where you are in the room .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app




N2TORTS said:


> Yvonne ..... I think your one swell lady and incredible person....- nuff said!
> 
> 
> Just wondering .... if I ever get gimped up enough and thown on your door step ... could you put me out back and keep an eye on me ?
> ...





Thank you . And I second what you said about Yvonne. 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## E5150 (Sep 26, 2013)

I have moved tortoises out of harm's way all my life and will continue to do so. I have had Sheriff Deputies stop and help me here in Arizona.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> I dont care what the law says, if it comes to me finding one on the road thats been hit and bleeding. I would, at the very least, take it in to be cared for, then released back into the wild once it makes a full recovery. Take me to jail, but at least I tried to help and make a difference. Guess I am just a rebel that way. lol!



Ditto for me. I also stop at fresh killed turtles (no tortoises in this area in the wild) to see if they are females with eggs that can be saved. I did stop the semi and walk back to a gopher tortoise that was trying to cross the highway. Was neat to get to see one up close, but have since then always worried if I placed it in the right spot and if it has survived.

I give kudos for that trucker, he's my kind of person.


----------



## zulu (Sep 26, 2013)

Here in Florida I probably help a gopher get across the road at least once a month. Its nice to see so many other people doing the same thing, usually by the time I turn around someone else is already stopping to help. Maybe people just like an excuse to be able to pick one up.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 27, 2013)

I would have done the exact same thing, regardless of the law.
I understand the law, but definitely not in life threatening situations.
That trucker is a very nice man!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 27, 2013)

I can't wait to hear back from the trucker, hopefully, on how the little tortoise is doing. Also, if it is indeed a Texas tortoise in California.


----------

